# Redress and Compensation for loss of my house due to loss of tracker



## Tweetypie (22 Nov 2021)

Hi I lost a house with UB and they have not accounted for loss of future value or rental income.

Can someone please urgently explain in clear terms what they mean by compensation for loss of tracker interest rate and why they would not look at future loss of value and rental income?

They have offered R and C for loss of the house on standard framework terms which goes nowhere near to compensate my losses? Any help would be appreciated as I have an oral hearing coming up.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Nov 2021)

You should get professional help with this as it's a very complex matter and requires someone with experience in the area. Not a normal solicitor or accountant.  

Try Padraic Kissane.






						About Us  | Padraic Kissane
					






					www.padraickissane.ie


----------



## Tweetypie (22 Nov 2021)

Thanks Brendan. I'm doing what I can on my own for various reasons. I just wondered if anyone had experience of the above?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Nov 2021)

Jim Stafford did a good systematic piece here 






						Key Post - Issues to consider if appealing Compensation for Tracker Mortgage
					

We now know that more than 13,000 bank customers were incorrectly charged a wrong rate of interest on their loans by the various banks. The Central bank recently reported that it had found “material deficiencies in certain lenders’ responses” which had required “robust and sustained” Central...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Nov 2021)

You could set out the basic facts here. 

The Central Bank guidelines are that you must be put back in the position you would have been in, had you still had the tracker.

So you could argue that Ulster should give you the money  to buy a similar house now.

Brendan


----------



## Tweetypie (22 Nov 2021)

Why do they compensate for loss of tracker?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Nov 2021)

Your post makes no sense. You do need a professional advisor.

Brendan


----------

